# Garage Sale Jackpot



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Skipped work went garage saling today, scored big time.

Heavy duty like new rocking chair - 35
weed wip a guy didn't think worked, runs great -2
Meg Ohm meter, retails 350.00 - 10
2 tv's w. remote for spare rooms - 20
Sony speakers like new - 10
giant bug zapper - 1
like new helmut for the quad - 15
bike rack for the jeep - 10
brand new lawn sweeper, retail 280 - 80

plus a ton of smaller stuff all under a buck

I estimate 1500.00 worth of stuff for under 200.00. I am geeked.


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

Good job loats...
I was jacked when I got my son some CCM Tacks for $5.00
at the flea market.
You did good...


Mark


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Yup, you done real good! If you can't be on the water or in the woods there's nothin' like a good day of garage sale'in!


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

My GF scored a big one Memorial Day weekend. Fully functional food processor complete with all blades. 25 cents. The guy's shelves were almost empty and when we walked in he said "Everything on the shelves is 25 cents." He let her plug it in his garage to make sure it worked. The walmart sticker on the opened box showed $34.98
I broke the top to the other one we had when I was washing the dishes about a week or so earlier. Karma was on my side.

I picked up "The best of Bread" cd for a quarter too. No scratches on it. Listened to it later on that afternoon.

Another bargain (different sale) was the set of golf clubs I bought for her. 3 woods, all matching irons except the 2 iron is missing, and PW,SW, & putter. The hard bag had $1.50 written on it in permanent marker. I asked "Is that $1.50 per club?" "Nope, they're gathering dust and I want 'em outta my shed". After we got it home, we discovered 9 decent golf balls in the big pocket! Not too bad considering a club rental at the local course for a mismatched & pitted set of clubs is $8.00.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

LOATS- That giant bug zapper is worth it's weight in gold! LOL...really some good deals at garage sales if you get there early.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Anyone WANT a bug zapper? I got one in the barn and it's not like they go bad. PM me if you want it. Pick up only!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Is is hard wired or plug in? I try to do what I can to keep the skeeters away from my patio but even the thermacell and the propane fogger thing have a tough time of it....


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

The one I have is plug in, but those can be converted to whichever way you want it. Let me know if you are interested.


----------

